# correct board type in shower



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

so im on another board and currently having a heated debate with another member as to what the correct type of board is to use in a custom shower/bath. 

i responded to the post stating to use greenboard on the ceiling and walls around the shower but to use either durock or densesheild within it and end the board the next stud past the shower. another member responded to this stating that regular drywall is perfectly fine as long as schluter membrane is used. how do you get the message to someone that regular drywall is not acceptable and wont pass an inspection

so whos using durock and who's using densesheild. on our jobs we use densesheild. we usually go above code whenever possible, the only issues we've had with inspectors is getting them onsite when we want them there and having engineers paperwork ready when they do arrive


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Standard drywall is perfectly acceptable when using Kerdi.

Of course, local (antiquated) building codes may say otherwise but oh well....then you're stuck with the overkill of CBU.

I prefer the use of 100% DensArmor in a bathroom and just Kerdi the areas to be tiled.

Bottom line, if you're using Kerdi, trust it to do its job. _No _moisture is getting past it so why worry about what's under it? Let the heated debate begin...:whistling


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Dens Armor is awesome. I guess you could also use Densshield and then kerdi


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ApgarNJ said:


> Dens Armor is awesome. I guess you could also use Densshield and then kerdi



No need. DensShield is very similar to using CBU or Kerdi on its own. That, too, is overkill. If you're going to use DensShield, just use a liquid membrane on your seams/screw holes and be done. No need for Kerdi at that point.

However, my reason for using DensArmor throughout is I don't have to deal with dissimilar materials. When using CBU, you have to make sure you end it at the proper location (in reference to where the tile will be) and you need support (stud) where the 2 materials meet. Using just one material (DensArmor) you skip that issue altogether.


----------



## SkinnyVinny (Mar 23, 2010)

I would put durock in the actual shower/bath itself with the kerdi, and the rest of the bathroom with a greenboard.. I'd have to agree with Angus, nothing will get by the kerdi. Me personally would still like to have the durock behind it just to be safeeee and never have a worry about it swelling, softening, decaying, etc. even if water finds its way in..

I'll also go on the record and say, you will get different answers from anyone you ask, so just go with your gut and what you think would be best for the area your working on.. everyone has personal preferences and it will always be that way.. :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Vinny,

I'm sure you mean "moisture-resistant" wallboard. As we all know, the greenboard of old has been removed from the IRC in 2006. I think there's barney-board (purple stuff) and a few others. 

Just wanted to make that clear to anyone reading this that didn't know that.

Also, DensArmor has quite a bit of moisture resistance.


----------



## SkinnyVinny (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea i was just speaking of any moisture/mold resistant board in the rest of the bathroom areas Angus (purple/green)... correct me if I am wrong but didnt the IRC prohibit the use of greenboard behind the tile / wall of bath and shower areas, not the whole bathroom.. Like i said in my original post, i would durock the shower/bath area and then do the rest of the bathroom walls with purple/green board.. Hope that clears things up...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

SkinnyVinny said:


> Yea i was just speaking of any moisture/mold resistant board in the rest of the bathroom areas Angus (purple/green)... correct me if I am wrong but didnt the IRC prohibit the use of greenboard behind the tile / wall of bath and shower areas, not the whole bathroom.. Like i said in my original post, i would durock the shower/bath area and then do the rest of the bathroom walls with purple/green board.. Hope that clears things up...


I don't think greenboard has the same moisture resistant characteristics as purple. I just eliminate the paper (mold food) altogether and use DensArmor :thumbsup:

I think in Canada, CBU is mandatory (code) behind shower walls.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Can you guys elaborate on the dis-similar material issue? I am doing my bathroom right now and wondering about this. I have Denshield in the shower clear up to the original Sheetrock ceiling (1st problem) then when I come out of the shower area I hit Sheetrock again. (2nd problem area) So I am wondering: Now I always tape my joints in the shower area with thinset, but how do I tape the two dis-similar joint locations? Joint Compound over the joint with tile covering this or thinset covering the joint with another layer of compound over that?


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I usually tape the joint between two materials with a paper tape as this is usually a DRY area outside any glass doors or curtains. or you can use a mesh tape and regular joint compound. 

this is why i want to do the densarmor paperless for the entire bathrooms from now on. and not have to worry about it.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

LNG24 said:


> Can you guys elaborate on the dis-similar material issue? I am doing my bathroom right now and wondering about this. I have Denshield in the shower clear up to the original Sheetrock ceiling (1st problem) then when I come out of the shower area I hit Sheetrock again. (2nd problem area) So I am wondering: Now I always tape my joints in the shower area with thinset, but how do I tape the two dis-similar joint locations? Joint Compound over the joint with tile covering this or thinset covering the joint with another layer of compound over that?


It depends on where the seam is. You should have the seam out of the shower area but where tile will still be. Tape with alkali-resistant mesh tape & thinset. 

However, this is why I choose to use DensArmor throughout the entire bathroom and Kerdi the areas to be tiled. No worries about seams. No worries about moisture penetrating behind the Kerdi. No buying multiple types of wallboard.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

The seams (except where I meet the ceiling) are outside of the shower area and will be on the dry side of the shower door. I guess I was wondering if joint compound will actually work over the HardiBacker Cement Board since I already know I can tile the dry area over the existing sheetrock. 

Every other time I have done this, it never mattered as I tiled completely out side the shower/tub area. This is the first where we are ending it just outside due to costs.


----------



## d's (Mar 16, 2008)

I just finished a couple of shower enclosures today and the tiler was on-site so I picked his brain a little. He was comfortable tiling over denseshield, durock, and densearmor, I guess kerdi hasn't caught on up here. I regularly use Denseshield as find it's the easiest to work with. He meshed and thinset all the joints I left him and planned on applying a liquid rubber membrane(redguard) after that. He recommended I use the green coated screws instead of black ones, that it was worth spending extra money to minimize joints even if it created some waste, and to place joints outside the "wet area" where possible. If the joints outside the shower and won't be covered by tile I treat it like any other drywall joint then skim flat. I can see the merits of avoiding joints entirely though by sheeting the entire wall with DenseArmor as it gives a more Pro looking finish, is stronger, quicker to finish, and more waterproof.

D'S


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

d's said:


> I can see the merits of avoiding joints entirely by sheating an entire wall with *Denseshield* as it gives a more Pro looking finish, would be stronger, and more waterproof.
> 
> D'S


Did you mean DensArmor?


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

We use densheild, and nothing else...we find that densheild is easy to use and offers the best for our money...if you look up green board, or aqua board, it is no longer warranted in wet areas as of the manufactures spec.


----------



## frankster (Apr 8, 2010)

Im not familiar with kerdi and not so sure I would ever use it. Ive done demo on enough shower/baths and pretty much have decided that sheetrock behind tile in a shower/bath area will never happen for me reguardless of what you cover the rock with. We use 1/2" durarock in my area. Tape seams and corners and coat with thinset then tile over. Dont trust anything else but a durarock type product.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

kerdi is a water proof membrane system that you apply to seams and areas were you are concerned about water...corners etc.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

frankster said:


> Im not familiar with kerdi and not so sure I would ever use it. Ive done demo on enough shower/baths and pretty much have decided that sheetrock behind tile in a shower/bath area will never happen for me reguardless of what you cover the rock with. We use 1/2" durarock in my area. Tape seams and corners and coat with thinset then tile over. Dont trust anything else but a durarock type product.



Your statements wreak of being short sided. Saying you wouldn't use something because you're "not familiar" with it is outright silly.

Do you understand the concept of waterproofing?
Do you understand the benefit of using items designed to work together?
Are you aware CBU and thinset are NOT waterproof?

I would have respected your statement had you said you only use CBU. But to completely dismiss an entire method of building a wet location (included in the TCNA Handbook, I might add) makes you seem really inexperienced.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> so im on another board and currently having a heated debate with another member as to what the correct type of board is to use in a custom shower/bath.
> 
> i responded to the post stating to use greenboard on the ceiling and walls around the shower but to use either durock or densesheild within it and end the board the next stud past the shower. another member responded to this stating that regular drywall is perfectly fine as long as schluter membrane is used. how do you get the message to someone that regular drywall is not acceptable and wont pass an inspection
> 
> so whos using durock and who's using densesheild. on our jobs we use densesheild. we usually go above code whenever possible, the only issues we've had with inspectors is getting them onsite when we want them there and having engineers paperwork ready when they do arrive


This may be redundant and pointed out by another member however. Read the Manufacturers instructions and you will find thast Green board is not designed or rated for installation in a horizontal (Ceiling) application.


----------



## SkinnyVinny (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm gonna have to still go ahead and side with Angus on this one. I just picked up a job that requires a whole bathroom to be re-hung and finished, and needless to say I will be doing it that way (except for the Durock in the actual shower area to be tiled). This post has turned into quite the discussion haha :boxing:


----------

